# Upgrading Linux_base only.



## shuxuef (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi,

Is there a way to upgrade linux_base only? I installed linux_base_fc4 and many linux packages on my FreeBSD 7.2 Release,  but then I want to upgrade it into linux_base_fc6 or higher. Is there an easy way to do it without uninstalling the packages requiring that? Thanks!


----------



## Bunyan (Jul 10, 2009)

linux_base_fc6 or higher requires kernel 2.6.16 emulation.

[cmd=]~#:echo "compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16" >> /etc/sysctl.conf[/cmd]
 After reboot uninstall *linux_base-fc-4_14*
[cmd=]~#kg_delete -vf /var/db/pkg/linux_base-fc-4_14[/cmd]
Go into the ports dir and build linux_base_fc6 or higher.
Note: You do not need X running to perform this task.
I'm not sure about the apps built with dependency on *linux_base-fc-4_14*.
On my system they work perfectly fine with this port. I only changed the level of kernel emulation.


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 10, 2009)

You might want to add this to /etc/make.conf:


```
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=fc6
```

This will force the linux_base-fc4 deps in ports to turn into emulators/linux_base-fc6.

As for updating the dependencies in /var/db/pkg/, simply use `$ portmaster -o emulators/linux_base-fc6 emulators/linux_base-fc4`. Substitute portmaster with portupgrade if you're using portupgrade. This will replace emulators/linux_base-fc4 with emulators/linux_base-fc6.

Note: ports-mgmt/portmaster and ports-mgmt/portupgrade aren't part of the base system.


----------



## shuxuef (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Bunyan and dennylin93! They work.


----------

